# Argh ouch



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

Well we have a CTS II combine that I did a compression test on yesterday, the cylinders were supposed to get about 450psi , but one only put out 20psi. Needless to say the techs came in today and pulled the engine out. The guys were pretty quick and had the thing pulled in about 4 hours. It is on its way to the shop for a complete rebuild it is gonna cost about $11,000, but it has to be done.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How much is labor and how much is he rebuild kit. Prices have really gone up since I worked at a John Deere dealer. I remember one of first jobs was assisting one of the experienced mechanics with a rebuild on a 690B excavator. The price was not near that much back then but that was almost 30 years ago.

Sorry to hear about the bad news and the unplanned and unwanted expense.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Ouch is right. Only good thing is it didn't happen during prime harvest season. Hope it works out for you.

Andy


----------

